# aquascaping a 1 Gal Hex?



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been thinking for a while about building a Nano and I have been enjoying reading the tank journals people have been writing about their projects, so today I decided to start the Nano project and see if I can pull off keeping a journal on the project.

I have a 1 Gal hex that has been sitting around several years; it belonged to my grandmother before she died so I would like to turn it into something nice.









I found that the black trim just slips off so I decided to do a rimless open top tank.









My plan is to have some kind of circulation pump to stir the water, and I don't really want it in the tank, so I think I will mount it under the tank, plumb it through the bottom and hide it in a base that the tank sits on.

I had an idea to make the base out of a piece of a log for the look of driftwood; fortunately I had some scrap rafter tails from the house I'm building that should work.

I trued up one end of the log, and then cut a 4" section off of the end to make the base out of.









ThenI cut off a 4" peice to make the baseout of.









I then marked the outline of the tank on the end of the log and remarked it ½" inside the first mark for a line to hollow out the log, leaving enough material to cut a notch to sit the tank in.









I used a large drill bit to remove most of the material then cleaned up the edges with a chisel and gouge. At this point I decided to go ahead and cut out the entire center and not have a bottom in the base.

































The log had a split in it so I had to epoxy it together. So that's it for tonight until the glue cures.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Looks like a cool project! Keep us updated.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, very cool indeed... the tank itself looks just like my very first tank!... from way back in the day! Are you sure it's only 1 gal? Mine was 2, and the dimensions look similar. I could very well be wrong though.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

raven_wilde said:


> Yes, very cool indeed... the tank itself looks just like my very first tank!... from way back in the day! Are you sure it's only 1 gal? Mine was 2, and the dimensions look similar. I could very well be wrong though.


Thanks, now that you mention your old tank I don't think I have ever measured mine, I just assumed it was a 1 gal. I'll measure it today. Maybe I have twice the tank I thought I did

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

bpimm said:


> Thanks, now that you mention your old tank I don't think I have ever measured mine, I just assumed it was a 1 gal. I'll measure it today. Maybe I have twice the tank I thought I did


It Measures out to 1.8 Gallons, Cool.
Brian


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very interesting project you have going. I kinda like the rope look around the base. Do keep us updated


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

trenac said:


> I kinda like the rope look around the base.


The rope was to clamp the log together while the epoxy cured. but now that you mention it that could be a good look.

Update:

This morning I cut the notch for the tank to sit in,









A little sanding and it is finished for now.









This thing might look ok when it's done.









Now it's on to equipment, I don't want anything showing inside the tank, so I could use any suggestions for a micro pump and some way to heat this thing.

until next time
Brian


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

It looks almost like a blender! Just kidding...

This is one original project. We are sure staining the base a darker shade will make it look better. You will be able to run a hang-on filter on this comfortably.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you live someplace that gets cold in the winter? Or are you keeping this 1 gallon tank someplace that has a warm steady temperature? Are you going to keep this someplace that has natural sunlight from a window or are you keeping this in your basement or someplace very dark? What type of tiny creatures or fish do you want to put in it?

Check out 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/26390-6-gallon-hex-npt.html and let me know what you think of the ideas in it.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/DataGuru/Hex NPT/Hex060613a.jpg

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/5/8/5/1/100_1055_thumb.jpg

The last one has no filter, no heater and no light fixture. Just an idea.

But you are also very handy and very smart and could do anything 'high tech' that you wanted.

But they say with 'low tech' you can go on vacation and come back and everything still looks great. I am trying to learn how to do that myself.

I love what you have done with your project so far, and look forward to what is next!

:yo:


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

how about Taekwondodo's nano canister filter idea?

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...16035-nano-canister-literally-for-a-nano.html

If you found a container small enough, you could house it in there I think, maybe. A little modification and it would probably work, you might even be able to get away with putting a heater inside the canister. Just a thought.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Aquaspot said:


> It looks almost like a blender! Just kidding...
> 
> This is one original project. We are sure staining the base a darker shade will make it look better. You will be able to run a hang-on filter on this comfortably.


Wow you are right it does look like a blender, I just put some finish on the base to see if it will help with that problem, what do you think?








I think the powerhead in the bottom will handle the circulation needs.ound:

I was thinking of staining it a washed out grey to look like driftwood.

I'm looking to hide all of the equipment so you can focus on the aquascape.
The plan is to go through the bottom with bulkhead fittings to a small powerhead in the base to keep all the plumbing out of sight.

_Jimbo205_ We do get cold in the winter, and the tank is going in a west facing window so I will need to heat it in the winter and watch the temp in the summer.

I love your hex, I just haven't got to the point I can go completely low tech, maybe someday....

Mine will be ok for vacations, that is one reason I don't use water column ferts. to much hassleing with the tank. My tanks are on a continous water change system so the water quality stays excelent even when I'm not here.



T-Bone said:


> how about Taekwondodo's nano canister filter idea?


That is one cute little filter, but I can't hide it in the base and I don't really need any filtration.

I made a trip to the LFS and got some ideas for a small powerhead to do the job, they didn't have the little size and now that I'm home I can't even remember the brand:noidea:

I still need to figure out the heat issue but I have an idea on that, I will go into detail when I figure it out.

Until next time

Brian


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Since your "stand" is hollowed out, it would be interesting to run bulkheads from the bottom with a mini sump system using one of those tiny powerheads and some sort of container to act as the sump/filter.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

John P. said:


> Since your "stand" is hollowed out, it would be interesting to run bulkheads from the bottom with a mini sump system using one of those tiny powerheads and some sort of container to act as the sump/filter.


I had been thinking along those lines but had given up on it, It has pro's and cons. but now....

If I use a powerhead and no sump everything is tight and you could pick up the tank and it would stay dry and completely self contained, this is the direction I've been headed, but as with everything, ideas change over time and you got me thinking again.

With the sump it would be two less holes in the bottom of the tank, I would just need the outlet and return. I was going to have the outlet at the bottom with a strainer, that would change to an overflow stand pipe to set the water level.

Then I could have the wastewater drain and fill lines in the sump as opposed to two more lines in the tank bottom.

Instead of trying to find a container to fit in the base, I could lay up fiberglass in the base and just make it the container once I get all of the fitting done.

I had given up on this approach until you posted it again now I think I will revisit it again.

Anyone know of a 5" long mini heater to lay in the sump?

Brian


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

You could lay one of these in the sump:
Mini Heater


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

raven_wilde said:


> You could lay one of these in the sump:
> Mini Heater


I looked at those, I don't like the idea that it's not thermostatically controlled, I would have to remember to unplug it when it's warm.

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I decided to stop thinking and start building, I'm going for the sump in the base idea, Thanks John P. So to make that work I had to redesign the return line to the tank, I was going to have a vertical spray bar, but with the sump if the pump were shut off the tank would drain down to the bottom hole and flood the sump, and seeing that the smallest checkvalve is half the size of my sump I decided to run the return up to the surface and put a tee on it to divert it two directions. Now the goal was to not have any hardware showing in the tank I decided to make all of the in tank plumbing out of clear tubing, It should disappear when the tank is filled.

The first thing to do was to make a clear Tee out of Lee's 5/8" aquarium tubing.









After some cutting and fitting I got a pretty good fit.









A little acrylic cement (Thickened) and I have a Tee

















The next item I needed was an overflow to drain the tank into the sump, I used the hard clear tubing again to make a standpipe, I notched the top for a strainer effect.









The reason I use the 5/8" tubing is that it fits a 1/2" CPVC fitting. I am making some small bulkhead fittings out of the following parts.
















I went to the hardware store and brought home some 1/4" pipe hose barbs, 1/2" CPVC Couplings, Nylon washers and some Rubber washers. The nylon washer fits on the hose barb to give it a better shoulder then the rubber gasket is cut down to match the nylon washer and that is the outside half of the bulkhead fitting. For the inside half I use a 1/2" CPVC coupling and glue a short peice of 1/2" CPVC pipe in one end and cut off flush.









Once you have the coupling done clamp it in a vise so you can tap the double wall end out to 1/4" Pipe









Use alot of soapy water as you tap the plastic for lubracation.









The finished product looks like this.









The next thing to do is drill the tank to accept the bulkhead fittings, another advantage to the small fittings is a 5/8" hole insted of a 1 1/8" hole for the 1/2" bulkhead fitting you can buy. When drilling acrylic I like to use a step drill, I find they have less tendancy to crack the acrylic.









Here are the fittings installed.









and with the overflow and return installed. I will just use a little silicone grease to seal the clear tubes into the bulkhead fittings, this will leave me a little adjustment.








Well thats it for tonight, Pump and heater should be here this weekend.

As always comments, criticism, and ideas always welcome.

Brian


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

nice i got the same exact tank.... not the idea, gnarly stuff.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

My heater and pump showed up over the weekend so it's time to get busy.
I pulled my 25 watt thermal compact 6" mini out and it didn't look like 6" to me, a moment later I measured it at 7.5". Maybe they use a rubber tape measure. 










I measured the base out and deciced I can open it up some more to make room for the heater, it will leave about 1/4" on each side of the base, I used a 24 grit sander wheel on my angle grinder to open the base up.


















Then I cut some fiberglass cloth to fit the inside of the base and to make a bottom. I used West system epoxy to lay up the glass.

















here it is with the pump and heater in the sump. I will add a bulkhead on the left side and cut out part of the bottom so the hoses and cords can exit out the bottom.









Well that's it for tonight,

As always comments, criticism, and ideas always welcome.

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Update:

I laid up a couple layers of fiberglass cloth on a piece of wax paper and saturated it with epoxy resin to make the bulkhead out of.

















after it cured I trimmed it to fit, drilled a hole in it for the overflow drain, and laid it in place with some glass strips and epoxy.

























after the sump cured I drilled a hole in the bottom outside the sump and used a flush cutting trim router bit to remove the bottom outside the sump.

























I assembled all the peices in the sump and filled it with water, its been running on the kitchen counter for a couple of hours with no leaks.


















Now that it's mechanically complete I will tear it down and finish it cosmetically.

Now comes the tough part, at least for me, figuring out how to plant the thing.
after looking at a lot of scapes on this forum, I think I want to have a stone in the mid ground with Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis as a foreground carpet with a clump of Micranthemum Micranthemoides behind the rock and then a clump of a 6"-8" grass that grows in a clump.

I'm open to other ideas about how to plant this tank, when it comes to the planting I'm artistically challenged, so help me out.

Brian


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i am enjoying this post so much... thanks for sharing Brian.. its a wonderful idea and i love reading DIY stuff..


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

What kind of lighting are you going to use? If I remember my old tank correctly, this model comes with some crappy low-watt incandescant that would never grow anything for me.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

raven_wilde said:


> What kind of lighting are you going to use? If I remember my old tank correctly, this model comes with some crappy low-watt incandescant that would never grow anything for me.


I think I will make some kind of hanging pendant. I grabbed a daylight CF spiral from Home Depot, I might see if I can make it work.

I'm open to suggestions here also.

I have a 1000 Watt MH, do you think it might be to much?

580 watts/Gal. maybe a little to much. 

Brian


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I just saw in Wal*Mart yesterday, some attractive light fixtures that might work with a Nano / Betta Bowl. 

They were roughly $8 to $10. One you could use a Daylight CF Spiral and the other - it was a 20 Watt very tiny bulb (halogen??) - I am not sure if that one would work with plants. Let us know what you find. 

:yo:


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Time for an update and a question.

The question first, is this piece of driftwood to overpowering? I'm leaning that way but I like the wood, I thought I'd ask the pros.










It looks even bigger it the picture.

Construction update:

With the overflow dropping to the sump under the tank I decided it needed a pre filter to keep debris from getting into the sump and plugging the pump inlet, I came up with this. let me know what you think.


















It is made out of under gravel filter lift tube material and the lee's 5/8" hard tubing.

I should have the base finished tomorrow, the light is under construction, I am almost ready to plant. I have gone to all of my LFS possibilities and didn't find a single plant healthy enough to start with so I think I will have to wait on planting this tank until my 90Gal. is ready.

Brian


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like it's coming together nicely! I like the filter you've devised--that should work well.

As far as planting the aquarium, if you decide to go forward with that driftwood, how about a foreground of Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC) and an Eleocharis Montevidensis background? Here's a rough idea of how it might look:


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

that prefilter looks awesome...really like it..

As for the wood.. i think its too big for the tank unless there is some way to lessen its presence in the tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*What the heck is going on here! LOL!*

This is my first tme scrolling through this thread, and I was quickly browsing it going "cool, cool" then came to a screeching halt! Tank on top of blender!?! Hmm..So after taking the time to read through this awesome thread I totally get it now! Too funny. 

BTW I hated that heater that you got. I had one, and it failed to keep a good temp, and actually stopped working after a few months.

-John N.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

John P. said:


> Looks like it's coming together nicely! I like the filter you've devised--that should work well.
> 
> As far as planting the aquarium, if you decide to go forward with that driftwood, how about a foreground of Hemianthus Callitrichoides (HC) and an Eleocharis


How does the HC do in a soil tank with no water column ferts? I was thinking of Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis because it would root into the soil. I would love to try some HC but I didn't think it would work without ferts.

Love the pic. nice to see it planted. 



John N. said:


> BTW I hated that heater that you got. I had one, and it failed to keep a good temp, and actually stopped working after a few months.


I don't like the sound of that. maybe mine will be a fluke and work, it's the shortest heater I could find and I only have about 1/4" to spare.

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the base is finished and I set the tank up in the window. 









I finished the light and hung it temporarily until I can get the height correct.
For a light I started with one of these.










Then converted it to a hanging pendant.










I think I will make a sleeve to extend below the fixture to focus the light down more and save the eyes in the room, it's a little harsh right now.

I mixed up the soil today and reported on that process here.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/28180-soil-for-new-tanks.html

So now I wait to find plants.

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Soil is in the tank and some HC is planted. I decided to make a bush out of the HC instead of ground cover. Then again I really don't know what I want to do with this tank yet.

Here it is with the HC planted.










I'll try to get a better picture after the bubbles clear.

Brian


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I waited over a month for the HC to grow into a bush and it failed miserably so I tore it down and started over. I put some Blyxa japonica on the right side with some Ammania bonsai on the left, a centerpiece of annubias nana petite and some Downoi for a foreground. We'll see if this works better. let me know what you think.


----------



## Petfairy (Jul 17, 2006)

I read this thread yesterday, and i was amazed. When i saw the last pic, i didnt understand why you had taken out the filter that was in it.. i couldnt see it... 
Then i just realized what great craftsmanship it was. Beautiful work, and i love the plants and decor. It does not look like its that small.
Do you have other tanks? I cant even begin to imagine what they may look like if this one is awesome.

Good job, i love it 

Janell


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Stunning craftmenship, beautiful layout! I'm really impressed the way it turned out. The whole concept is truly out in left field, but you hit it out of the balpark! I never would have thought you could do that to a tank of that size. Truly remarkable. If you could keep your costs low, and make more of these, you could make some money at it.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments



petfairy said:


> I read this thread yesterday, and i was amazed. When i saw the last pic, i didnt understand why you had taken out the filter that was in it.. i couldnt see it...


That was the original intent, to not be able to see any hardware. I guess it worked.



T-Bone said:


> Stunning craftmenship, beautiful layout! I'm really impressed the way it turned out. The whole concept is truly out in left field, but you hit it out of the balpark! I never would have thought you could do that to a tank of that size. Truly remarkable. If you could keep your costs low, and make more of these, you could make some money at it.


I thought about that idea but my 50 Hrs. of labor would probably kill it.:faint:


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Absolutely love it! And the fish!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

bpimm said:


> I thought about that idea but my 50 Hrs. of labor would probably kill it.:faint:


Yeah well, theres that [smilie=l:it sure is cool


----------



## SunnyBetta (Oct 18, 2006)

Sheeeet...this is what you get when you have a workshop at home...great stuff! That blender pic is priceless XD
I love the total makeover you gave the tank, all that effort and care really shows through!

...now, can you spiff up my tanks too? XD Thanks for giving the rest of us something to aspire for


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

:jaw: Just WOW. This was the first time I came upon this thread and the whole concept with the final product is just stunning. Wonderful work as well as a great job on updating the journal. Your skills are absolutely amazing! Great job on the tank


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Brian, I just saw this thread and I'm really impressed. Everything is well thought out, and occurate! If you can take a photo of the top, so we can see how does the filter work 

thanks,
Matt


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Sudi said:


> Brian, I just saw this thread and I'm really impressed. Everything is well thought out, and occurate! If you can take a photo of the top, so we can see how does the filter work
> 
> thanks,
> Matt


Hi Matt, Thanks for the compliment, I have had more fun with this little tank than any other I have put together.

Here are some close ups of the filter.


























The hole in the middle is to allow air into the line, this was needed to cut down on noise. I swap filter elements about once a week and rinse the old one out. The pond snails love the filter, I usually have several in it I have to relocate when I clean the filter.

Brian


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow! That filter is so cool!! BTW-- just my opinion, but I liked that hunk of wood . . .


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> Wow! That filter is so cool!! BTW-- just my opinion, but I liked that hunk of wood . . .


I still have it... maybe in the next incarnation.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

*CO2 reactor*

From the beginning this tank was supposed to have pressure CO2, but with all the distractions of life I never got around to it, until now. Tonight I finished the reactor to go in the sump. I glued a 1" PVC cap to a 1" PVC coupling for the body of the reactor, then drilled and taped it for the brass air valves I'm using for the water inlet and the CO2 inlet. I cut two notches in the bottom to allow the water to run out the bottom. Sorry I didn't take any pics before I had it in the sump.

I built a stand to hold up the tank so I can work in the sump.










I T'd into the return line to the tank and ran it to one side of the reactor and the CO2 line goes to the other side, the reactor has a piece of filter foam in it for the water to trickle over in the CO2 bubble.


















Well that's it for tonight, Next I will expand my CO2 manifold for another needle valve and hook up the CO2.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

:fear: Wow!!! :scared: .................. 

In another 20 years, I'll be able to do something like this. (yeah, right.)

Way to go Brian!


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Fired up the CO2 today and the pH is down to 6.8 in an hour, I'd say the reactor works.

Here is the CO2 manifold before and after, added one more needle valve.

















I'll monitor the pH for the rest of the day to make sure it's stable. Then I'll see if the Blyxa japonica will grow better.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the little hex was looking pretty ratty so something had to be done. I tore it down and replanted this morning. Plus we needed a home for the new guppy's.

I also finished up the halogen light for it that I started 6 Mos. ago. it's a 5000K 35 watt flood.

What do you think?










HC foreground with Anubias nana petite tied to the wood and a piece of narrow leaf java fern top right on the wood.

Brian


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

that looks really cool  great job. I'm amazed there's so much hardware in that stand!

maybe something a little taller to go around the back of the driftwood on the right there? maybe some b.japonica depending of course on how it was growing before. possibly some sort of stem plant or maybe move the java fern down so it looks like it's rooted? Just throwing some ideas out there.

... I'm going to have to start thinking about actually scaping my little 2.5 gal now, it just looks sad compared to tanks like this


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I think you have managed to create the best, IMO, impression of a tank being larger than it actually is. With the new scape (LOVE the wood), the tank looks around 40-50 gallons, vs. just one.

I love it!


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

dude...that's crazy.

i have that tank....actually, had that tank. gave it to someone who added a rock and put some water and put a crab in there. it came with a light too that fit on top, but looked rather ugly. i would do that if i had the right equipments.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Andrew, yes b.japonica would look good in there but I can't grow it. and I don't want any fast growing stems, maintenance nightmare, I have a chunk of the anubias in there now but was thinking of replacing it with some Crypt. parva behind the wood. I don't want to get anything very large in there, I like the illusion of space it has now.

Interesting, Crypt. parva as a background plant...


----------



## trek623 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, great job! Very inspirational, I think I may have to dig out my old one gallon hex that I have sitting around and TRY to create something as cool as yours. Just one question though, where did you find the bulb that you are using? When you say you started it 6 months ago, does that mean you made it?


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

The bulb is made by Solux

Solux


I found a light fixture on ebay to build the light out of and made a block of wood to hold the connectors and mounted it to the side of the base. the bulb is exposed and they didn't have the black back bulb when I got mine, so I painted it with high temp white paint followed by black. I used the white to make a better reflector but don't know if I needed to.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That is what I call talent!

Wow.

Jimbo205


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I cant believe thats only 1 gallon it looks beautiful. way to take a lot of pictures i like how you can see the mechanical side of your project step by step. Seems you put your share of work into only 1 gallon and it paid off quite tremendously IMO great job.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Jimbo,

jazzlvr123, It's actually about 1.8 gallons, I titles the thread before I measured it. oops.

It has been a fun project to see how much stuff I could hide in the base..

Brian


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

this thread is awesome!!! props to you. ive never seen anything like this for a 1 gal hex.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> It's actually about 1.8 gallons, I titles the thread before I measured it. oops.


ound:

.


----------



## feistyfish (Aug 13, 2006)

awesome. the first piece of wood reminded me of the lion king. 

but the new setup looks wonderful.


----------



## iORi (Jun 25, 2007)

i love the creativity that went into making that 1 gallon. that's amazing


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

where do you get all the materials you have? i think i have the tools, but i dont know where to get the materials.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

kiwik said:


> where do you get all the materials you have? i think i have the tools, but i dont know where to get the materials.


Which materials are you thinking of? I think I detailed most of them in the journal.


----------

